

Ask HN: Advice on a Video Skill Sharing Encyclopedia - Tarski

I’m after some advice regarding creating an encyclopedia of short videos tutorials on life skills to be shared freely on the web.<p>I classify a life skill as any human task that one person is proficient in which interests at least one other person somewhere. This could range from how to chop an onion to teaching computer programming. The reason for choosing videos as the primary medium is that many skills are better taught by visual instruction, such as cooking, crafting, painting. I would argue that there is currently a lack of comprehensive video instructions for many of these skills on the web.<p>Similar to Wikipedia, I would like to organise the site like an encyclopedia, in order that there is only one article/video per skill - this is to avoid confusing the users, repetition and to ensure that only the best content is shown as the definitive guide to a task.<p>I would appreciate any feedback on this idea - is it original? Is it good/bad/stupid/crazy? Also, if anyone is interested in taking this a step further please get in touch.<p>Thanks.
======
ecommando
Ok.. so, regarding religion, or sex, or sexual preference. WHICH video will
present the "correct" position? Will you take a Christian stance on religion,
or Muslim, Jewish, etc?

How long will be the video on Sharia Law? Will the segment on the stoning of
small children and women be shot with a handycam at an actual event?

Will you show the proper way to hold the rocks, and which part of the head
should be hit with proper force?

In other words, define "definitive"?

Cheers.

